

Search 100 million UPC, EAN, ISBN, ASIN and MPN identifiers - ssclafani
http://www.productids.org/

======
ozchrisb
Doesn't work on "house brands" that use internal number schemes. For example
150480300036 is the UPC-A bar code from a Banana Republic T-shirt with a
product id of 637905 but it doesn't exist in their database. Anyone know of
somebody trying to deal with these kind of bar code issues?

------
xulescu
It doesn't seem to contain recent information: I checked the ISBNs from the
latest books of a few publishing houses and none of them seems to be
recognized :(.

------
ozchrisb
I tried a box of Kleenx that's sitting on my desk and that worked, so there is
something in there.

------
akx
I tried 6 products I had at hand, no match for any of them...

